# is my meal plan good for bulking and build bigger muscle???



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

Just check whether is this meal good for bulking and to build bigger muscle....i'm standing at 5'8" and weigh 176 pounds... been training hard in the gym for almost a year and wish to have a nutrition diet and to get BIG....

Breakfast @7am - Oatmeal

Breakfast snack @ 10am - 4eggs with yolks, x1 can 230g baked beans, x1 banana , 30g whey protein shake

@11.30am - 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut bread

------------- GYM @ 12pm ----------------

Lunch @ 1.30pm - 1 cup brown rice, x1 tomato, x1 can 170g salmon, x1 banana, 30g whey protein shake

lunch snack @3.30pm - 2 slices of wholemeal bread with peanut butter

@ 5.30pm - 30g whey protein shake

Dinner @8pm - x1 bowl steam rice, some vege, some meat, x1 egg

Please advise if there is anything to cut down or add in for my meals. Thanks in advance...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk that diet suks ass! im off to bed but if you p.m me to reminde me ill give you some help/advice 2mo


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

for now search the forum (top right hand corner) for diets


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk that diet suks ass! im off to bed but if you p.m me to reminde me ill give you some help/advice 2mo


thanks for the spam.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nelsonq said:


> thanks for the spam.....


lol not spam ill help 2mo as im off to bed and that diet needs a lot of attention

like i said i will help 2mo when i have time.

just send me a p.m so i dnt forget


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

lol i have thought that was a spam reply.... anyway thanks for your help and i'll pm you for that....


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

BUlk = late night carbs before you sleep 8pm is too early


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> BUlk = late night carbs before you sleep 8pm is too early


Hi Ciscogaz, thanks for your advise, or my meal plan what are the changes or to add on my meal to go for bulk and build bigger muscle...? more protein or etc????


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Nelson the body only uses as much protein as is required, carbs add bulk, pasta, and potatoes nuts cheese and fruit, increase b vitamins and milk and lots of sleep, more protein will cost your pocket but bring no added bulk. There are plenty of learner's bulk diets in the correct section.

B vitamins = building, while you are buying these buy some WMS or Dex to add to your shakes and get or make some flapjacks which are great at adding the bulk, keep a watch on the weight you are looking for small increases so no junk food, the increase in carbs will allow your body to perform at its best in the gym and recover afterwards, small increases will help reduce fat increases so you need to eat to math your training, more carbs around training less on rest days

You know you have it cracked when you can cut back to 15% BF in a few weeks


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> Nelson the body only uses as much protein as is required, carbs add bulk, pasta, and potatoes nuts cheese and fruit, increase b vitamins and milk and lots of sleep, more protein will cost your pocket but bring no added bulk. There are plenty of learner's bulk diets in the correct section.
> 
> B vitamins = building, while you are buying these buy some WMS or Dex to add to your shakes and get or make some flapjacks which are great at adding the bulk, keep a watch on the weight you are looking for small increases so no junk food, the increase in carbs will allow your body to perform at its best in the gym and recover afterwards, small increases will help reduce fat increases so you need to eat to math your training, more carbs around training less on rest days
> 
> You know you have it cracked when you can cut back to 15% BF in a few weeks


Ciscogaz, many thanks for your valuable input.... will consider that


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well for starters, do you know how many calories it all is?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WTF! carbs b4 bed to bulk!? lol you out and out [email protected]! lol look mate dnt give advice if you have no clue what you are on about! lol bulk=carbs b4 bed means iyo bulke=get fat?

any way this will do for a very basic starter diet untill you know more about nutrition and more about your own body

you need an intake of pro and cals every 2-3hr's now some times it just will not pan out like this but the aim is that.

it will differ on the quantity in what you take in of each food source depending on your lean body weigh so this is just an idea to get you started

m1-7am- oats whey fish oils or eggs toast or eggs oats add in some fruit too like pineapple/kiwi fruit etc

m2-10am- meat with pasta, potato, rice and some veg nuts (tuna pasta sweetcorn mayo and a handfull of nuts will do etc)

m3-11.30am-whey and fruit (1-2scoops whey and a banana is fine)

12pm train (45min-1hr is best doing basic compound meves)

m4-1.pm- 2whey 50g gloucose 5g creatine 5g glutamine

m5-2-3pm- same or sim as meal 2 (chicken potato veg gravy and a spn pnut butter is fine)

m6-6pm- whey fish oils or pbutter or olive oil in shake

m7-9pm- omelet salad or chicken spn pnut butter etc

this is what i would do if i had your time table

the aim is to have the carbs up untill 2 meals prebed then you swap them for healthy fats, no or very little fat around the time of training and the rest of the meals are good fats complex carbs and pro as we need to keep the cals up.

what is your weight atm and what is your body fat like as this will determin how many cals etc, how long have you been training?

hope what i have said so far is helpfull


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Bigjim protein has little to do with bulking try using google and you find pasta and carbs not eggs and chicken add bulk, I have been going to the gym much longer than you and find crap info like yours kills gains quicker than a night on the vodka with the local loose lass, protein is core to all muscle programs but the differance between bulk and cut is carbs, it is that simple


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

nelsonq said:


> thanks for the spam.....


Bro i would advise you not to post messages like that in future big jim bothered to let you know hes willing to give up some of his own time to help a newbie, he could have just ignored the thread (notice it hasnt got much attention). Ive got some excellent advice here but you need to respect the wise oldies on here, if you do you'll learn some

very useful things from them.


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Big jim seems to be full of himself, no doubt you are lovers, crap advice ignoring basic of BB


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> *but the differance between bulk and cut is carbs, it is that simple*


I think you'll find the difference between a bulk and cut is *calories*.


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I think you'll find the difference between a bulk and cut is *calories*.


Wrong it is what makes the calories, you need a broad span of calories to build that is why nobody gains on a cut of pure protien, its not rocket science


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i agree nothing wrong with carbs pre bed if they fit into ure totals.

However pasta is a crap choice of food IMO. Much better choices - potato, rice, sprouted grains, buckwheat,quinoa. all bring alot of vitamins etc and other good stuff. pasta is processed cack.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ciscogaz said:


> Bigjim protein has little to do with bulking try using google and you find pasta and carbs not eggs and chicken add bulk, I have been going to the gym much longer than you and find crap info like yours kills gains quicker than a night on the vodka with the local loose lass, protein is core to all muscle programs but the differance between bulk and cut is carbs, it is that simple


So by bulk you mean lets just get fat then.

OK, that makes sense, thats a good look, as you were.

Crock of sh1t :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ciscogaz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> An elder of the parish here @ 44 looking to loose some lard and feel better in myself. Anyone that can help point me in the right directions of how being older than most here changes what I should be doing would really be helpful


If your such an expert on diet etc, why this unusual first post 

Don't antagonise established members mate, you may just learn something or even

teach us something, plus, get an avvi up


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

> ]Bigjim protein has little to do with bulking try using google and you find pasta and carbs not eggs and chicken add bulk' date= I have been going to the gym much longer than you and find crap info like yours kills gains quicker than a night on the vodka with the local loose lass, protein is core to all muscle programs but the differance between bulk and cut is carbs, it is that simple
> 
> Is this the advice of a sane man..(protein has little to do with bulking)is the worst statement I've ever heard in my life..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gearchange said:


> Is this the advice of a sane man..(protein has little to do with bulking)is the worst statement I've ever heard in my life..


No he is spot on mate - if you understand he has clearly got the terms "bulking" and "turning into a fat cvnt" confused, which, if judging by his intro post (about himself needing to lose lard etc) is exactly what has happened :lol:

I think it was Con said it best, can't remember the exact wording but something like to just remember that the same people asking for a bulk diet right now, will be back in 6 months looking to cut (because they turned into fat cvnts :lol: )


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

This has to be a wind up.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In fact the quote is in Hillys sig :lol:

CON

"99% of all bulking thread creators will create another thread within 6 months asking about dieting advice bare that in mind"


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> No he is spot on mate - if you understand he has clearly got the terms "bulking" and "turning into a fat cvnt" confused, which, if judging by his intro post (about himself needing to lose lard etc) is exactly what has happened :lol:
> 
> I think it was Con said it best, can't remember the exact wording but something like to just remember that the same people asking for a bulk diet right now, will be back in 6 months looking to cut (because they turned into fat cvnts :lol: )


Look at hilly's sig Rams


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bllx, I was trying to be all clever like, epic fail :sad:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Bllx, I was trying to be all clever like,* epic fail* :sad:


Its OK, you must be used to it by now :whistling:



xxx


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> Big jim seems to be full of himself, no doubt you are lovers, crap advice ignoring basic of BB


perhaps you go check out his thread, and some of his videos.....

that wil probably show you just how ''little'' he knows:rolleyes:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

is this guy for real? lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, for bulking both carbs and protein should be made redundant.

A solid diet of all that KFC, McD & BK have to offer should get you to where you want to be. Isn't that right Ciscogaz??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, for bulking both carbs and protein should be made redundant.
> 
> A solid diet of all that KFC, McD & BK have to offer should get you to where you want to be. Isn't that right Ciscogaz??


with a side order of dominoes, *but for the love of god, dont order no cheesecake for dessert!*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mitch6689 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, for bulking both carbs and protein should be made redundant.
> 
> A solid diet of all that KFC, McD & BK have to offer should get you to where you want to be. Isn't that right Ciscogaz??


FFS SSSHHHHHHHHHHHH

Don't go giving away all the cutting edge info FFS

:lol:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> Bigjim protein has little to do with bulking try using google and you find pasta and carbs not eggs and chicken add bulk, I have been going to the gym much longer than you and find crap info like yours kills gains quicker than a night on the vodka with the local loose lass, protein is core to all muscle programs but the differance between bulk and cut is carbs, it is that simple


i dont think bigjim was getting at the protein adding bulk, just making sure there is an ample amount as its the MOST crucial part of any BBing diet, his advice IMO is very good and i never have carbs before bed. i add more carbs through the day when bulking, when i have had carbs before bed it just makes me add fat


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

paul81 said:


> with a side order of dominoes, *but for the love of god, dont order no cheesecake for dessert!*


Dominoes bases are a bit too carby for me so I like to have a desert that is a bit healthier to balance it out so I opt for 2 (3 on a training day) tubs of Ben & Jerrys. Get that gut "bulking" nicely.


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> i dont think bigjim was getting at the protein adding bulk, just making sure there is an ample amount as its the MOST crucial part of any BBing diet, his advice IMO is very good and i never have carbs before bed. i add more carbs through the day when bulking, when i have had carbs before bed it just makes me add fat


I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests, you need carbs to bulk FACT, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as his ego seems to already be out of control, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think this ( How to get big with out increasing muscle size diet)may catch on.Fat is the new hench. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests, you need carbs to bulk FACT, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as *his ego seems to already be out of control*, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


Fair comment :lol: :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests, you need carbs to bulk FACT, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as his ego seems to already be out of control, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


Pretty sure there wasn't just protein in the diet he posted. What's all this yates bolox? Grow up a bit mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests, *you need carbs to bulk FACT*, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as his ego seems to already be out of control, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


Wrong again pal.

I used to think the same though. But the fact is, you take enough protein in to grow, then it doesn't really matter where the rest of the energy comes that you need to fuel your workouts, daily activities.

You could easily "bulk" (I hate that retard term anyway) on protein and lots of fats, with minimal carbs. Many might argue this is a more natural way of doing it, given what we as humans evolved on.

Only person in this thread who has displayed any arrogance or attitude is your good self.

Oh, forgot to put the obligatory FACT in

FPMSL


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Cutting or bulking is dependant on calories in versus calories out.

Has fk all to do with carbs.

You do know that you don't need carbs to build muscle right?

Jim knows his stuff.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests, you need carbs to bulk FACT, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as his ego seems to already be out of control, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


Wtf you on about mate.You need some carbs to bulk we all know that you muppet,you also need protein and good fats.But not the way you think in your initial post.AS for protein not playing a part in bulking what do you think plays a major roll in building muscle then. (bigger muscles = more mass/bulk. Thats what I think anyway.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol you fuking idiot! eggs and chicken after a certain point of the day will encourage the body to add lean muscle pasta b4 bed will add water retention and also be stored as fat. lol i dnt need google buddy i have read more then you ever have and ever will lol you have been doing this longer then me? doing it wrong longer then me maybe lol i really cant believe you think you know what your on about and you are so wrong lol add bulk? is bulk the name for fat? if so then yes your method is 100% right.

i tell you what you tell me the science behind carbs adding lean tissue to the body and i will shut up?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am happy to be wrong but with all things considered his ego seems to be getting in the way here, he thinks he is yates yet has only one stream of thinking, *fact remains nobody can gain on a cutting diet of protein only which he suggests,* you need carbs to bulk FACT, oh btw I would not want to watch his videos as his ego seems to already be out of control, Yates knows more than this clown IMHO and lets not forget Yates was Mr Universe rather than a troll


were did i suggest this? pleas point it out


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ciscogaz said:


> Nelson the body only uses as much protein as is required, carbs add bulk, pasta, and potatoes nuts cheese and fruit, increase b vitamins and milk and lots of sleep, more protein will cost your pocket but bring no added bulk. There are plenty of learner's bulk diets in the correct section.
> 
> B vitamins = building, while you are buying these buy some WMS or Dex to add to your shakes and get or make some flapjacks which are great at adding the bulk, keep a watch on the weight you are looking for small increases so no junk food, the increase in carbs will allow your body to perform at its best in the gym and recover afterwards, small increases will help reduce fat increases so you need to eat to math your training, more carbs around training less on rest days
> 
> *You know you have it cracked when you can cut back to 15% BF in a few weeks*


this was classic! lol im not 15% now lol im watery but lean lol i could get to 8% in a few wks lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh and thanks to them that stuck up for me when i wasnt logged on ill just go through and rep yas


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> WTF! carbs b4 bed to bulk!? lol you out and out [email protected]! lol look mate dnt give advice if you have no clue what you are on about! lol bulk=carbs b4 bed means iyo bulke=get fat?
> 
> any way this will do for a very basic starter diet untill you know more about nutrition and more about your own body
> 
> ...


Big_jim, thanks much for your time and advise on this.... i have been training for nearly to a year now and my weight at the moment is 176 pounds = 80kg... BF is likely about 16-17% i guess....


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

alot of p1ss poor advice in here lol,gota love ukm.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nelsonq said:


> Big_jim, thanks much for your time and advise on this.... i have been training for nearly to a year now and my weight at the moment is 176 pounds = 80kg... BF is likely about 16-17% i guess....


well what i do to get a total cal intake for lean gains is take the leanish mass weight so drop a few lb and x20 so say 170lbx20=3740 so this is what you want the ratio's to add up to or there abouts. id play with the ratio tho as fat carbs can be swapped or adjusted etc...... this is my method and i cant even remember where it come from tbh so many may diss agree to this number but i like the gains i make doing this


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nc007 said:


> alot of p1ss poor advice in here lol,gota love ukm.


not all of it buddy


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well what i do to get a total cal intake for lean gains is take the leanish mass weight so drop a few lb and x20 so say 170lbx20=3740 so this is what you want the ratio's to add up to or there abouts. id play with the ratio tho as fat carbs can be swapped or adjusted etc...... this is my method and i cant even remember where it come from tbh so many may diss agree to this number but i like the gains i make doing this


big_jim, thanks for your prompt reply.... which mean i need about 3740 cal a day to get the bulk/mass?? this sound a lot yea...... lolz...... well i guess if you want to get big you got to eat big as well right... =)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thats right buddy eat sleep and lift big then you will get big lol

i have gone through phases of eating 6k plus a day that is tough buddy lol i really need about 4.5-5k cals i think with my metabolism 5-5.5k is pushing it but i wanted 6 lol


----------



## nelsonq (May 24, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> thats right buddy eat sleep and lift big then you will get big lol
> 
> i have gone through phases of eating 6k plus a day that is tough buddy lol i really need about 4.5-5k cals i think with my metabolism 5-5.5k is pushing it but i wanted 6 lol


omg.... 6k plus a day that is huge amount of calories man.... lolzzz...... well that's the way it is man..... let's see how it goes on my side with the new diet plan..... cheers.......


----------

